# AG Rapid detailer - first go



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Used this for the first time at the weekend - on top of one coat of HD Wax that I applied about a month ago..

Its brilliant ! Really quick and easy to apply and blimey I think its the most aquaphobic (is that a word?) product I've tried - water just rolls straight off it 

I believe you can get it in larger quantities and i'm pretty tempted..

Sorry no pics...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> Used this for the first time at the weekend - on top of one coat of HD Wax that I applied about a month ago..
> 
> Its brilliant ! Really quick and easy to apply and blimey I think its the most aquaphobic (is that a word?) product I've tried - water just rolls straight off it
> 
> ...


Hydophobic - water 'hating'
Hydrophylic - water 'loving'

Boo to you not doing any pics, but AG HD is effective on it's own I find


----------



## Palmball (Feb 13, 2011)

Good news to hear it's good stuff...I've just bought my first bottle of the stuff after previously using Meguiers and Dodo Juice Tropical. 

It got best buy in a recent Auto Express too (not that that's saying much TBH)


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I find it to be a decent enough QD, does exactly what its supposed to do but it isn't in the same league as FK425, Prima Hydro, Z8 etc.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought almost a full 5L can of this and still not used it. I use C2 and I am wondering if I should use the Autoglym Detailer on it or keep with the C2 Detailer, Rob at Gtechniq says it will be ok but I cant decide on it.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Justa said:


> Used this for the first time at the weekend - on top of one coat of HD Wax that I applied about a month ago..
> 
> Its brilliant ! Really quick and easy to apply and blimey I think its the most aquaphobic (is that a word?) product I've tried - water just rolls straight off it
> 
> ...


It's one of my favourite products :thumb: I find it gives the car an extra glossy finish and use it after each wash. It seems to work well with HD Wax and does claim to add to the protection:-



Autoglym said:


> This dual purpose product can be used everyday between regular washing to remove dust and fingerprints plus adding further protection to an already
> waxed finish.


Buying it in the trade form is the way to go as 5 litres costs £23 compared to £8 for the 500ml retail bottle.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I like the rapid detailer as well :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used this for the 1st time today after a wash with Megs Gold Class and I am really impressed with it. Easy on and easy off and a instant slick surface once buffed up and this on top of Gtechniq C2 is a BIG YES, WOW. I have had the C2 on since November and done the usual top ups etc but as said this Autoglym Detailer is the Dogs Danglies on C2 and nice on glass too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

is this just a quick detailer spray or is it like aqua wax?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

mr.t said:


> is this just a quick detailer spray or is it like aqua wax?


It's a QD that refreshes the look of your paintwork rather than leave behind a wax.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

still got a fair bit of megs quick detailer still to use up. when its finished il get the rapid detailer as all my stuff are ag so i might aswell get the ag quick detailer lol.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Must get myself some of that. Big fan of AG products.
Thanks mate.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> It's a QD that refreshes the look of your paintwork rather than leave behind a wax.


As said its a Quick Detailer and not a wax, I wont use a wax due to having C2 on the paint already


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

used this the other day when drying my car

looked nice and shiny


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So what exactly is Rapid Detailer for, what does it do and why would I use it instead of say, Aqua Wax ?

I have some that I used for a clay lube, but what other use is it ?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> So what exactly is Rapid Detailer for, what does it do and why would I use it instead of say, Aqua Wax ?
> 
> I have some that I used for a clay lube, but what other use is it ?


It's a quick detailer spray that refreshes the look of your paintwork and also adds a little to your wax protection. After washing the car I use it to remove any marks from drying and to enhance the shine.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mr.t said:


> is this just a quick detailer spray or is it like aqua wax?


I tested AG rd against a current favourite of mine. I did a test and posted photos a while back. It is very good shine wise but longer term I found it was not as effective in the protection area. Depends what you want it for. I do not apply a QD for it's longevity as a rule but like to know it adds a little something other than just a shine. However, I am sure it does something and can easily be applied as required.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I've waxed my car with Dodo Juice Blue velvet, would i be better using Autoglym Rapid detailer to enhance the BV or Aqua wax after washing?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chufster said:


> I've waxed my car with Dodo Juice Blue velvet, would i be better using Autoglym Rapid detailer to enhance the BV or Aqua wax after washing?


I would say the Rapid Detailer would be adequate for the near future since you have a good wax on now.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats the trade name for this rapid detailer? or is it the same? might give it a try


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Whats the trade name for this rapid detailer? or is it the same? might give it a try


Fast Shine and Lube 54


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yeah...got 5l in the garage!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I think i have 5ltrs or ready


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Just tried rapid detailer on my car. Washed, then dried using aqua wax, and then just went over with rapid detailer, so quick and easy!! And finish was fantastic, really glad i bought it now!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

CJR said:


> Just tried rapid detailer on my car. Washed, then dried using aqua wax, and then just went over with rapid detailer, so quick and easy!! And finish was fantastic, really glad i bought it now!


That's exactly the combo I'll be using this weekend.

Aqua wax and rapid detailer are fast becoming favourites of mine during the cold weather.


----------

